# Sinuskurve? Wie?



## checkerno1 (5. November 2001)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären/zeigen, wie man eine Sinuskurve hinkriegt?


----------



## Shiivva (5. November 2001)

am genausten, wenn du lineale/raster einblendest und dann einzeichnest...wenns net so genau sein soll, dann ne linie zeichnen, und dann über verzerrungsfilter --> schwingungen --> sinus


----------



## checkerno1 (5. November 2001)

thx

ich werd mal zweiteres ausprobiern


----------



## Xarus (5. November 2001)

Ich würde, wie Shiivva bereits erwähnte, Raster einblenden oder Hilfslinien sinnvoll anlegen, dann einen Pfad erstellen und danach alles zurechtzuppeln. 
Das hat den Vorteil, dass du exakt bestimmen kannst, ob es wirklich einer Sinuskurve entspricht oder eher einem Strich ähnelt, der mit´m Fuss gezeichnet wurde.

Xarus.


----------



## tilman (6. November 2001)

*So, einfach...*

... mit der einzeilene Auswahl zwei Linien nebeneinander, und dann Verzerren, Schwingungen:


----------



## Shiivva (6. November 2001)

diese Möglichkeit steht doch oben beschrieben 
egal.


----------



## tilman (8. November 2001)

*habs ja nur nochmal auf meine...*

...weisse beschrieben. sorry, das ich versuche sachen zu inlustrieren.

egal, nevermind.

tilman


----------

